# shampoo



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Because one of my dogs is a therapy dog it is required that she be bathed more often than my other dogs. Gracie is bathed about once every 2 weeks. My other dogs generally get a bath every month in the spring, summer and fall (more often if they have been swimming or have gotten especially dirty). I like the John Paul products. The tea tree shampoo is really good at repelling ticks and fleas and doesn't contain any nasty chemicals. In fact all of the John Paul products are tested on humans (it is part of the Paul Mitchell line). As far as how often to bathe your dog it depends on what you do with your dog. A dog which is out running through the woods and diving into lakes (as ours do all summer) needs to be bathed more often than a dog who is not outdoors as often. Because I live in Minnesota I do not bathe my dogs as often in the winter. Usually every couple of months from December to March.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I use earthbath products. I usually do a bath around every month or so, but more if Piper has gotten really dirty doing something or has been swimming a lot. They are gentle, sulfate free, soap free, phalate/paraben free and smell great! Just because they are soap free doesn't mean you don't get a good lather--they clean really well! 

I use the Vanilla & Almond shampoo and conditioner for Piper, its formulated with oatmeal and aloe. I used their hypoallergenic stuff for my last dog because she was so sensitive. The vanilla and almond is technically an anti-itch formula, but I just like the smell hehe. They also make other kinds, including one with tea tree oil that I've been thinking about trying. Another member of this forum mentioned that they actually use Earthbath for their dogs and also on themselves as well...I'm thinking of making the switch . Earthbath also makes great wipes for use in between baths--a must for messy paws in Boston winters! I use their ear wipes to clean Piper's ears.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

G-bear said:


> Because one of my dogs is a therapy dog it is required that she be bathed more often than my other dogs. Gracie is bathed about once every 2 weeks. My other dogs generally get a bath every month in the spring, summer and fall (more often if they have been swimming or have gotten especially dirty). I like the John Paul products. The tea tree shampoo is really good at repelling ticks and fleas and doesn't contain any nasty chemicals. In fact all of the John Paul products are tested on humans (it is part of the Paul Mitchell line). As far as how often to bathe your dog it depends on what you do with your dog. A dog which is out running through the woods and diving into lakes (as ours do all summer) needs to be bathed more often than a dog who is not outdoors as often. Because I live in Minnesota I do not bathe my dogs as often in the winter. Usually every couple of months from December to March.


Is this shampoo for dogs/pups?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The Earthbath are nice - nice smelling. I like the Vanilla Almond, too. The Mango is nice if you like that fruity smell. 

I also love Isle of Dog Silky Oatmeal. It makes Shala really soft and smells very nice (sort of vanilla oatmeal smell). 

I don't bathe Shala very often. I bathed her a couple of times in the summer because she gets stinky from swimming in lakes and ponds. I barely bathe her in the winter. Only when necessary (if there is a super muddy day in the spring or something). I brush her pretty much everyday.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

wellarmedglockgirl said:


> Is this shampoo for dogs/pups?


Yes. It is the Paul Mitchell line of pet care products. Here is the link for the company:Pet Grooming Products | John Paul Pet | Co-Founder of Paul MItchell


----------



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

I've used Earthbath, Isle of Dog, JP Pet, and #1 All Systems. For now, I've settled on #1 All Systems for the past 6+ months since I like it the most. They have a horrible name, and their packaging looks pretty bad compared to everyone else...but I like the results I get with my pup when using #1 All Systems. You won't be able to buy it at the local Petsmart/Petco as you would the other brands though. You'll have to order it online (Amazon carries it), or pick it up from vendors at dog shows.


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Pamela 1964 said:


> any shampoo recommendations for 2 year old, how often can i shampoo?



I highly recommend Pure Paws Oats and Aloe. It leaves my dog feeling so soft and looking shiny and healthy. He's not a show dog, but this shampoo is used by my breeder for shows. People are constantly commenting on his coat. 

It is important to water down the shampoo or else you'll be scrubbing the soap out forever (true of any shampoo). I fill an empty water bottle with about one tenth shampoo and the rest water. 

This is Charlie post bathe tonight. ❤


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

With the JP shampoo I have not had to water it down. It rinses out easily. So I would not dilute that if you use it.


----------



## SableHart (Dec 4, 2014)

Is there a shampoo/conditioner that you would recommend for allergies? We've tried several different, but she still itches for several days following a bath. Currently we use the Earthbath Mango Shampoo + conditioner in one. When I was rinsing her tummy this past bath I noticed bright red blotches. The blotches were gone after her bath, but she's still a little itchy.


----------



## Kaja (Oct 1, 2016)

LDBgolden said:


> I highly recommend Pure Paws Oats and Aloe. It leaves my dog feeling so soft and looking shiny and healthy. He's not a show dog, but this shampoo is used by my breeder for shows. People are constantly commenting on his coat.
> 
> It is important to water down the shampoo or else you'll be scrubbing the soap out forever (true of any shampoo). I fill an empty water bottle with about one tenth shampoo and the rest water.
> 
> This is Charlie post bathe tonight. ❤


Wow does he looks softie! Love it!!!

I haven't washed my pups as much as you probably but only because they didn't go into the water too often (even Dino loved water).
So getting a GR I guess I might have to put him into the tub more often.

Do I have to be concerned about skin issues if he gets washed on a regular basis? We will be in the water quite often, I am a water rat myself and want to go with my pup next summer.

Is there a certain age for?

Thanks for helping out!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

SableHart said:


> Is there a shampoo/conditioner that you would recommend for allergies? We've tried several different, but she still itches for several days following a bath. Currently we use the Earthbath Mango Shampoo + conditioner in one. When I was rinsing her tummy this past bath I noticed bright red blotches. The blotches were gone after her bath, but she's still a little itchy.


I actually started using the John Paul Tea Tree shampoo when my vet recommended it for Goldie when she developed allergies and hot spots when she was about 12 years old. I was skeptical that it would work but it did. You can find out more at Johnpaulpet.com or you can check out reviews for the product by doing a Google search for John Paul Tea tree shampoo.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

SableHart said:


> Is there a shampoo/conditioner that you would recommend for allergies? We've tried several different, but she still itches for several days following a bath. Currently we use the Earthbath Mango Shampoo + conditioner in one. When I was rinsing her tummy this past bath I noticed bright red blotches. The blotches were gone after her bath, but she's still a little itchy.


Something with tea tree oil would be good. Or go for Earthbath's hypoallergenic shampoo and conditioner--no fragrance (which is often the problem) and super mild.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I love Best Shot products! Currently using the Lemonaide oatmeal shampoo. Also, I really love Glo Coat conditioning spray! After bathing and towel drying, spray on some glo coat and work it in with your hands, then continue drying the dog with a dryer. It actually helps the coat dry faster as well as helping to brush through tangles. Also love the Best Shot conditioner-it smells amazing, loosens undercoat, and really helps with matted grooming client brushouts- but I'm too lazy to use it on my own dog!  I don't think either Best Shot or Glo Coat would be available in pet stores like Petsmart or Petco, but it is on Amazon or Pet Edge.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

We use Earthbath Puppy Shampoo on Sonny and Seamus. I feel good about it because it is free of chemicals. And yes, my husband and I use it on our own hair. Our pups (and our hair) have never been so soft. We also use the Oatmeal and aloe conditioner. Sonny and Seamus have allergies so they are bathed at least once a month. Sometimes Seamus needs more and I have been known to just rinse him in the shower. It removes the allergens and makes him more comfortable.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ Just to describe this in full. We were in a field that is frequently used by horseback riders. So lot of manure along the actual trail. This area was part of that trail, but it was also was a swamp area that has been drying up a little. The ground was still saturated with muck and there were pockets of sitting water. Which if you can imagine had some runoff in there, but also just had that really foul stagnant smell of sitting water. Also, the mud itself had the consistency of glue and really adhered to Jacks' coat especially since he was laying down and rolling the water.

I don't typically let my guys get into water like this every week... but it sometimes happens. 

What is more typical is during the week on nice days like today, I go outside to hang out in the back garden area and the guys are going around digging and rolling. Currently both guys have black streaks from dirt + grass stains on their heads.

The below pics are the results (allowing for exposure/lighting differences) after bathing the dogs. I don't use 1 shampoo for showing and another for the dogs at home. It's not terribly expensive stuff. But it definitely isn't stuff you'll find at your big pet stores. 

I typically buy by the gallon - which lasts FOREVER with the two goldens, even getting weekly baths.

Super Cleaning and Conditioning Shampoo - #1 All Systems

Also.  Can't say enough about installing a handheld shower head. It speeds up the bathing process by a ton and makes sure you don't go through a few reps where the dog hops out of the bathtub before you realize his butt's saturated with soap... 

Bottom line - bathing your dog isn't going to dry out the coat, dry out the skin, cause hot spots (have never had a hotspot with a dog), or so on. How the dog dries is an issue. Most young dogs with good coats are just fine drying on their own. The coats dry super fast and there won't be any risk of bacteria growing in the coat/skin because of extended dampness. Older dogs or dogs with improper coats will have problems - which case, baths tend to be more of an ordeal with using a real dog dryer (not your hair dryer) to get the moisture out of the undercoat. My older boy who will be 9 in a couple months - his coat is slightly borderline. Although with some grooming adaptations, he's not that bad. If he gets baths, it's earlier in the day so he has a lot of "active" hours to dry. Dogs who go to bed damp are more likely to wake up the next day with a funky smell... 


In the outside picture below - both dogs had gotten baths just a couple hours before and had air-dried.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have had good success using Dawn Dish Soap to bathe Max. He gets a bath about once per month.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

My boy gets a bath every two weeks in dluted baby shampoo.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> We have had good success using Dawn Dish Soap to bathe Max. He gets a bath about once per month.




Off subject but I knew that was max when the pic was in this feed. He sure is one of a kind. Just had to confirm[emoji3]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

Kaja said:


> . ❤


Wow does he looks softie! Love it!!!

I haven't washed my pups as much as you probably but only because they didn't go into the water too often (even Dino loved water).
So getting a GR I guess I might have to put him into the tub more often.

Do I have to be concerned about skin issues if he gets washed on a regular basis? We will be in the water quite often, I am a water rat myself and want to go with my pup next summer.

Is there a certain age for?

Thanks for helping out!!








[/QUOTE]

Charlie swims in a pool once a week. I rinse him with water after every swim and with Pure Paws shampoo (diluted with one) every other week or every third week. 

He hated swimming when he was a puppy. I probably introduced it to him when he was three months old. But then he loved it when he was a few months older.


----------

